# Xubuntu old versions removal help needed



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 19, 2011)

I have Xubuntu 32bits 10.10 Version 2.6.32.0 and now i installed hte update its 2.6.35.0 My question is Where the hell do I delete the older version so i dont see it in the boot menu at computer starup? Mus I do it at the startup or I should go somewhere in the synaptic programs...or anything else? Lot people tell me about GRUB but no one can explain me what is GRUB and what command to do. So its really easy to talk but not to explain as I can understand.

Thank you for help and those who dont know EXACTLY how to do it dont post please. I'm a Xubuntu noob myself and I don't need the help of other noobs to fuck up more my system. I can do it myself 

Thank you !


----------



## Eric_On_Web (May 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## robn (May 9, 2011)

Yes they are listed in Synaptic as "linux-image..." Make sure you know *exactly* which version you are running before removing anything. This really is a quick way to break your system otherwise.

The package manager should auto update your Grub boot menu list (literally menu.lst if you are using Grub v1, but totally different for Grub v2). However if your boot menu has dead entries left run the "update-grub" command.

Lots of guides to do this anyhow like here.


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 9, 2011)

The easiest way to do it is to open your Synaptics manager as robn said and sort the packages by size. The kernels are some of the largest packages around 100Mb.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (May 11, 2011)

Perfect I will try this on a spare hdd i have here. like that if i screw up something i wont screw also my XP installation ..gonna test it  thx


----------



## Peter1986C (May 11, 2011)

I think that the *buntu family should adopt the kernel remover that Aptosid has.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (May 11, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think that the *buntu family should adopt the kernel remover that Aptosid has.



Interesting. Could you sedn me a link that explain Aptosid? Im newbie on that one so ill read carefully. Thx


----------



## Peter1986C (May 11, 2011)

If you are a linux newbie, than don't try Aptosid, as it is rather technical (lots of command line work, no support for "sudo" and a manual written in such a way that it seems to assumes that you know certain things.
I wrote that reply, because my fingers were itching to type down that the *buntu family (that has ease of use as one of its goals) is missing something essential for that goal, while the "pro" distribution* Aptosid has it among its tools.
So I accidentally got off topic, sorry for that. However having said this now, I think I should suggest it to the Ubuntu devs via Launchpad (I will do that soon).

* distribution: a OS using the Linux kernel as its heart. Popularly called "distro". Examples are Ubuntu (and varieties), Gentoo, Debian, Aptosid, Fedora...


----------

